# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Suomalaiset semiprot ja junnut maailmalla

## petri ok

aaa aaa aaa aaa

----------


## Kal Pedal

Minua ainakin kiinnostaa tulevaisuuden suomalaistoivot ja miten niillä menee.

----------


## superlupaus

Ei kannata unohtaa Roope Nurmea joka ajaa tällä hetkellä ensimmäistä vuotta 18-sarjassa ja ajaa ulkomailla EC Mayenne nimisessä joukkueessa.

----------


## Supermario

> Minua ainakin kiinnostaa tulevaisuuden suomalaistoivot ja miten niillä menee.



Siinä olisi haastetta suomalaisille urheilutoimittajille - aika totaalisessa mediapimennossa nämä kaverit  :Vihainen:

----------


## Väinö Kokki

Ja nehän löytyy täältä

http://www.loviisansanomat.net/lue.php?id=4188
http://roopenurmi.blogit.fi/

----------


## Väinö Kokki

Mielestäni Roope Nurmi on ollut viime viikot Suomessa. Ajanut ainakin Sipoossa ja Turussa. Sijoituksista en tiedä nyt juuri tässä, mutta varmaan päivittelee blogiaan kun taas lähtee maailmalle.

Ajanee seuraavan kerran Suomessa Porvoon Ajoissa, kesäkuun alussa.

Roopen lisäksi on tietysti mielenkiintoista seurata että miten Joonas Henttala pärjää kotimaisemissa kun on kausi alkanut niin hyvin...mutta Henttala ajaakin kotimaassa, eikä hänestä tässä sen enempää.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Onkos kellään tietoa Aluksen Markusta?

----------


## Tuomas

Alus ei ole hetkeen ajanut kisaa ja sama koskee Mika Niemistä.

----------


## Pekka L

Matti tuli toiseksi, Aku viidenneksi Youth Tourilla Tanskassa :Hymy: 
http://www.twd.fi/main.php


Lopputulokset 4/4 etappia

1 Kristofer Johan Aurang (Tanska) Fredrikstad SK 6.48,47
2 Matti Manninen (Suomi) Team Finland6.48.54
3 Troels Christensen (Tanska) ABC 6.49.03
4 Kristoffer Fransson Team Cykelcity.se Jr 6.49.03
5 Aku Silvenius (Suomi) Team Finland 6.49.07
6 Kevin Nyberg Simper (Tanska) ABC 6.49.19

13 Mikko Paajanen (Suomi) Team Finland 6.51.24
33 Jani Sandelin (Suomi) Team Finland 6.54.38

Poruahan Matin Tanskaan lähettäminen aiheutti, mutta se kai ei ole mitään uutta junnu-urheilussa. "Meidän poika" sinne olisi kuulunut... :Sarkastinen: 
Poika on ajanut 2 vuotta, pidetään sekin mielessä. Melkoinen lahjakkuus.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Matilla meni btw rengas tuolla 3. etapilla viimeisellä vitosella, mutta neutraalista uusi kiekko ja vielä nousi mukaan haastamaan. Terävää ajoa!

Ihan hyvin tuo reissu joukkueelta meni; Jani oli ollut jossain pikku kolarissa, mutta se ei onneksi aiheuttanut keskeytystä. 

No, takaisin arkeen. Samaan aikaan toisaalla:

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...jExMg&LangId=1

Tuosta katsoo vaikka heti ensimmäistä etappia (joukkueajo 10 km) niin..

Jatketaan tiukkaa harjoittelua!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## villef

> Eli mitäs näitä suomalaisia olisi:
> Jukka Vastaranta kilpailee kreikkalaisessa UCI continental tason joukkueessa SP TABLEWARE (SPT) ketju 
> 
> 
> Fuji Test Teamin kirjoissaovat
> Tommi Martikainen
> Paavo Paajanen kotisivut
> Teemu Viholainen
> 
> ...



Pariin kertaan tuonne tiimit ja tähdet-juttuun laittanut, mutten saanut vastausta..

Miten Helmisen Matti, vieläkö siellä Bulgariassa? Tuomas varmaan tietänee kun samasta seurasta?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Masa on nyt hyvässä kunnossa. Pojan toivomus oli jo syksyllä, että kevään ulkomaankisoissa olisi vauhtia. Näyttää onnistuneen. Nyt sitten tarvitsisi pitää se myös. On kyllä aika omanlaisensa tapaus. Ei paljon puhele, eikä kysele, mutta homma hoituu. Kisoissa ei kumarra ketään.
Täytyy sanoa, että joskus itsekin jään suu hämmästyksestä auki kisatilanteessa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Muuten hyvä, mutta Roope on blogiaan viimeksi päivittänyt 22.3.2010. Miten on kisat menny sen jälkeen?
> 
> Näin ohimennen, voiko joku kertoa lisää näistä Belgian ja Ranskan "amatööri" kisoista. Kuitenkin majoitus + ruoka + kilpapyörä on aika isoissa summissa. 
> 
> Mites on Nurmen Roope pärjänny huhtikuun kisoissa? Tietääkö kukaan?



Siis tarkoitatko, että olet itse kiinnostunut menemään sinne?

Roope on ajanut nyt suomessa viime viikonloppuna. Näin ulkopuolisen silmin on Ranskan kisat rasittaneet kaveria aika tavalla. Näin käy aika helposti. On kokemuksia Lotan kanssa noista. Se reenaaminen jää usein aika vähiin,kun pitää matkustaa ja kisata koko ajan. Välillä pitää vain viheltää peli poikki ja pitää kunnon reenitauko.
Ehkä nyt on sen aika. No poika itse tietänee paremmin.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

M18 maajoukkue aloitti tänä iltana 4 pv / 5 etappia kestävän kisan Klaipedassa, Liettuassa.
Kisa on noin 270 km, viivalla max 6 hengen joukkueina noin 80 ajajaa mm. Latviasta, Liettuasta, Venäjältä, Valko-Venäjältä ja Puolasta.

Etapit:

Prologi 3,0 km
Maantie + 6 kaupunkikieppaa 92 km Klaipëda - Nida
Joukkueaika-ajo 24 km Klaipëda – Palanga
Maantie 86 km Klaipëda – Palanga - Kretinga – Klaipëda.
Kortteli 65 km Klaipëda

----------


## villef

> M18 maajoukkue aloitti tänä iltana 4 pv / 5 etappia kestävän kisan Klaipedassa, Liettuassa.
> Kisa on noin 270 km, viivalla max 6 hengen joukkueina noin 80 ajajaa mm. Latviasta, Liettuasta, Venäjältä, Valko-Venäjältä ja Puolasta.
> 
> Etapit:
> 
> Prologi 3,0 km
> Maantie + 6 kaupunkikieppaa 92 km Klaipëda - Nida
> Joukkueaika-ajo 24 km Klaipëda – Palanga
> Maantie 86 km Klaipëda – Palanga - Kretinga – Klaipëda.
> Kortteli 65 km Klaipëda



Kerrotko Markku vielä keitä siellä on meiltä mukana?
Kivasti sivaria pojilla pitkäksi viikonlopuksi tarjolla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Joo joukkueen kokoonpano näkyi olevan tuolla:

http://www.pyoraily.fi/suomen_pyorai...yorailyjaosto/

Mikael Myllymäki
Olli Teivaala
Matti Manninen
Aku Silvenius
Jesse Virtanen
Jani Sandelin

varalla, Mikko Paajanen, Roope Nurmi
Joukkueenjohto Ilpo Kyllönen, Mauno Uusivirta

----------


## Perola

Mikael voitti eilen prologin ja tänään Jesse maantiekisassa toinen!!!! HIENOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## J T K

Hienoa että nassahtelee!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Mikael voitti eilen prologin ja tänään Jesse maantiekisassa toinen!!!! HIENOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Onko tuloksia jossain ?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ilmeisesti tuolla kisalla ei ole mitään verkkosivuja. Ei aiempina vuosina eikä nytkään. Liettuan unionin sivuilla on ainoastaan kilpailukutsu.

Eilen prologissa:

1. Mikael 3.34
9. Matti 3.44
18. Aku 3.49
23. Jani 3.51
29. Jesse 3.52
34. Olli 3.55

Prologin jälkeen joukkuekisassa kolmantena. 

Tänään matka oli noin 106 km ilmoitetun 92 km sijaan. Keskinopeus oli 42,1. Jesse lähti reilu kierros ennen maalia 6 kaverin hatkaan joka tuli maaliin noin 15 sekuntia edellä. Jesse siis toinen ja -6 sekunnin bonus. Eilen kolmanneksi tullut voitti ja ilmeisesti -10 bonussekunneilla keltaiseen paitaan. Olli ja Masa olivat kasassa, mutta pääsevät jatkamaan huomenna.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Lisää tuloksia Liettuasta:

http://twd.fi/main.php

----------


## Perola

Liettuasta kuluu jälleen hyviä uutisia: Joukkueaika-ajossa Suomen pojat kolmansina  :Hymy:

----------


## R.A.

Mahtavaa vetoa jätkiltä!  :Hymy:

----------


## villef

Hienosti pojat ajanu prologin ja joukkuetempon!

Ja kun ottaa huomioon, että Suomen junnuista parhaiten tempoa vetävä on jätetty maajoukkueen ulkopuolelle.
Saas nähdä, onko maantiejaostolla rohkeutta ottaa kaveria Saaremaan kierrokselle "maajoukkueringin" ulkopuolelta. Kuitenkin heti ensimmäisellä etapilla 25km tempo, Lassi kuitenkin voitti eliten maajoukkuemiehen Tulva-ajojen 16km rankalla temporeitillä.. Joten kyllä se tempo kulkee edelleen ja odotettavissa kolmas peräkkäinen vuosi podiumilla M18 SM-tempossa..

Harmittaa, että taas on junnujen maajoukkuetoiminnassa menty vanhaan käytäntöön, jossa enemmän on painoa sillä miten taustajoukot puhuu verrattuna siihen miten jalat puhuu..

----------


## viller

Paavo Paajanen YleX-Viikonlopun haastattelussa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Hienosti pojat ajanu prologin ja joukkuetempon!
> 
> Ja kun ottaa huomioon, että Suomen junnuista parhaiten tempoa vetävä on jätetty maajoukkueen ulkopuolelle.
> Saas nähdä, onko maantiejaostolla rohkeutta ottaa kaveria Saaremaan kierrokselle "maajoukkueringin" ulkopuolelta. Kuitenkin heti ensimmäisellä etapilla 25km tempo, Lassi kuitenkin voitti eliten maajoukkuemiehen Tulva-ajojen 16km rankalla temporeitillä.. Joten kyllä se tempo kulkee edelleen ja odotettavissa kolmas peräkkäinen vuosi podiumilla M18 SM-tempossa..
> 
> Harmittaa, että taas on junnujen maajoukkuetoiminnassa menty vanhaan käytäntöön, jossa enemmän on painoa sillä miten taustajoukot puhuu verrattuna siihen miten jalat puhuu..



Kyllä tuo Myllymäen poika ajaa myös todella kovaa tempoa


http://www.spusaitti.com/tulokset/2010/sipoo_t.htm

Sipoossa 25.55 vaikka oli tekniikkaongelmia. Itse en sen kummemmin kaveria tunne, mutta esimerkiksi Mannisen Matti tuumi, ettei kaveri voinut ihan täysiä joukkueajossa ajaa, ettei olisi liikaa miehiä tippunut.

Mutta kyllä Liileberg,kin pitää myös kyntensä saada näyttää. Vaikka eipä minun mielipiteelläni nyt mitään merkitystä olekaan. Kunhan nyt järkeilen.

----------


## Mrk70

> Kyllä tuo Myllymäen poika ajaa myös todella kovaa tempoa
> 
> 
> http://www.spusaitti.com/tulokset/2010/sipoo_t.htm
> 
> Sipoossa 25.55 vaikka oli tekniikkaongelmia. Itse en sen kummemmin kaveria tunne, mutta esimerkiksi Mannisen Matti tuumi, ettei kaveri voinut ihan täysiä joukkueajossa ajaa, ettei olisi liikaa miehiä tippunut.
> 
> .



Ei tällä nyt mitään merkitystä sinänsä ole, mutta eikö tuo Sipoon reitti ole melkein kilometrin verran vajaa. Erittäin kovaa joka tapauksess silti on poika ajanut.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ei tällä nyt mitään merkitystä sinänsä ole, mutta eikö tuo Sipoon reitti ole melkein kilometrin verran vajaa. Erittäin kovaa joka tapauksess silti on poika ajanut.



Saattaa olla, mutta jos aikaa vertaa miesten Eliten kärkeen, niin kovaa meni. Keli oli aika rankka myös.

----------


## luonto

Mistä tuon reitin näkee? Olisi kiinnostavaa käydä kokeilemassa huvikseen

----------


## Mrk70

http://sibbo-vargarna.sporttisaitti....010_kartta.jpg

Ei tuosta tosin tarkasti näy missä se kääntöpaikka oikein on, mutta voithan katsoa jos siellä olis merkit tiessä

----------


## OJ

Nostetaan ketjua. Jaakko Hänninen voitti Tour du Gevaudan UCI 1.2 kisan. Toiseksi ajoi Rein Taaramäe ja kolmantena Geoffrey Bouchard. Eli amatööri näytti proffille mistä kana pissii. On kunnon ajoitus kohdillaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jaakko Hänninen laittaa satunnaisesti ajojaan Stravaan kaiken kansan töllisteltäväksi. Viime sunnuntaina ajamansa kisan hän oli nimennyt tai otsikoinut "Voittoa odotellessa..." eikä sitä sitten kauan tarvinnutkaan odottaa...

PS Kisakin on jo activityna: "Tulihan se sieltä!"

----------


## häggens

Jaakko Hänninen hienosti MM-kisoissa U23 kolmas!!! Mahtavaa.

Hopeakin oli erittäin lähellä, mutta kiri lähti vähän liian aikaisin. 

(Löytyy Youtubesta)

----------


## FatBrolin

Sauli Pietikäinen siirtyy mukavasti menneen kauden jälkeen Ranskaan. Sama joukkue, missä Jaakko ajoi viime kaudella. https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=461798

edit. Muokataan samaan rahaan vielä pientä huhuilua, eli Jaakko ilmeisesti neuvottelee parhaillaan AG2R:n kanssa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Sauli Pietikäinen siirtyy mukavasti menneen kauden jälkeen Ranskaan. Sama joukkue, missä Jaakko ajoi viime kaudella. https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=461798
> edit. Muokataan samaan rahaan vielä pientä huhuilua, eli Jaakko ilmeisesti neuvottelee parhaillaan AG2R:n kanssa.



Viidestä tallista oli käyty poikaa kyselemässä majapaikasssa kisan jälkeen. 🤗

----------


## MakeK

> Viidestä tallista oli käyty poikaa kyselemässä majapaikasssa kisan jälkeen.



Toivottavasti ylsi kyselijöistä olisi FDJ. Uskoisin että Jaakolla olisi hyvä kehittymisen sauma proffa tasolle Jussin ”suojissa”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Toivottavasti ylsi kyselijöistä olisi FDJ. Uskoisin että Jaakolla olisi hyvä kehittymisen sauma proffa tasolle Jussin ”suojissa”. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Täysin samaa mieltä 👍

----------


## kuovipolku

Ranskassa on uutisoitu AG2R:n olevan muita talleja edellä ja/tai hyvin lähellä sopimusta Jaakko Hännisen kanssa. Hollannissakin Hänninen on saman ranskalaisuutisen perusteella nostettu ammattilaissopimuksen tehneiden ajajien listalle. 

Toisaalta ei ole tietoa pukeeko Hänninen AG2R - La Mondialen paidan päälleen heti ensi kauden alusta vai vasta 1. elokuuta alkaen eli aloittaako hän silloin "stagiairena" ja prokuskina vasta 2020. Siis jos uutinen pitää paikkansa.


Mielestäni ruskeapöksyt olisivat ehkä paras mahdollinen World Tour -talli Hännisen urakehityksen kannalta, mutta ei esimerkiksi Groupama-FDJ:kään huono vaihtoehto olisi - eikä jokin kärkipään Pro Continental -joukkuekaan.  Ja sekin voisi olla hyvä tilanne, että vielä ensi kauden alkupuolen ajaisi amatööripaidassa ja olisi sitten elokuussa entistäkin valmiimpi avaamaan ammattilaisuraansa.

----------


## pulmark

Eiköhän Hänninen ole AG2R miehiä, hänen nykyinen seuransa (EC Saint-Étienne Loire) toimii AG2R kasvattajaseurana. Yhteistyökuviot on jo valmiina.

Mielenkiintoisena yksityiskohtana mm. Aleksander Vinokurov ja Tanel Kangert ovat aikoinaan ajaneet Hännisen seuran paidassa. 

Hännisen seuran tilastot tältä vuodelta:

https://www.directvelo.com/equipe/32/function

----------


## kuovipolku

Tuota yhteyttä en tuntenutkaan, tiesin vain että Chambéry CF on se AG2R:n varsinainen kasvatusallas josta protalli hakee uudet kuskinsa. Tämän kauden joukkueessahan on ei enempää eikä vähempää kuin yhdeksän nimenomaan Chambérysta tullutta ajajaa, tunnetuimpina Romain Bardet ja Pierre Latour.

Tanel Kangertin muistan kyllä AG2R - La Mondialin paidassa, hän ajoi tallissa pari kautta (2008-2009) mutta kärsi loukkaantumisista ja polvivaivoista eikä saanut jatkosopimusta, joten hän joutui palaamaan amatööriksi ja ajoi kauden EC Saint-Étienne Loiressa ennen siirtymistään sieltä Astanaan.

Seuraava Hännisen seuran ajaja joka on ne kuuluisat  vakuutusyhtiön väriset housut jalkaansa onkin Clement Russo, joka ajoi stagiairena elokuusta 2017 alkaen muttei jatkanut tallissa vaan siirtyi Fortuneo-Oscaroon, nykyisen Fortuneo-Samsiciin, eli Pro Continental -tason joukkueeseen.

Hännisen seurasta AG2R - La Mondialeen nousseita ja siellä ammattilaisena ajaneita kuskeja varmasti on, mutta silloin mentäneen jo viime vuosituhannelle. Eikä sellaisia tietenkään voi mahdottoman monta ollakaan, koska harvoistakin vain harvat pääsevät ammattilaisiksi.

----------


## pulmark

^ Ohessa tarkemmin Vinokourovin historiasta. Eurooppaan siirtyessä ajeli yhden kauden amatöörinä ECSEL 1997 ennen siirtymistä Casino-AG2R 1998-1999. Mas ja Lavenu siirtojen takana. Samat herrat vaikuttavat nykyisessä AG2R.          

https://wikivividly.com/wiki/Alexand...-Etienne_Loire

Yksi AG2R nykyisistä sporttipäälliköistä, Dessel työskentelee myös ECSEL.

https://www.directvelo.com/actualite...-chez-les-pros

----------


## josku

Kuuluiskohan tämä uutinen tänne ketjuun. Hieno kauden alku, taisi olla toinen kisa, jos olen oikein seurannut.

----------


## Sanna04

Myös Vainionpään Laura on ajanut viikonloppuna ihan mukavasti kermesse-kisoissa: eilen (vai mikä päivä se nyt oli, tällä viikolla kuitenkin) oli kolmas ja tänään toinen. Tämän päivän kisasta Lauran sivuilta: _Fast change to the plans after they cancelled Omloop van de Westhoek due  to the extreme wind (it was dangerous). I drove straight to Ooike for  the kermesse as it was still going on. I knew the peloton would break  into pieces as the wind was really crazy so I started to push straight  from the start and it happened. We were with 5, then with 3 and later on  couple more came. Then i got away with Jolien around 1.5 lap to go and  she dropped me on the last corner (&#128514, definitely no__t easy to beat her! Didn’t lose for a bad rider, and I’m happy the way my race went today._ 

Tulokset: https://cycling.vlaanderen/uitslagen/detail.html?date=10%2F03%2F2019&key=289&year=2019&  fbclid=IwAR0eF1BybTRX8rE8IJazWXSgeQ6UW03vhuTlZPgHf  q07po0juLe1EgTcmfM

Jaakko Hänninen ja AJ Juntunen ajoivat myös tänään kisaa, Jaakko 9 ,AJ 41. 
Tulokset: https://www.directvelo.com/actualite...kOthgVh6rZDkMs

Sari Saarelainen ajanut Turkissa kisaa (okei, tää ei nyt ehkä mee semiprosta eikä junnusta, mutta en nyt jaksa moneen eri ketjuun postailla): https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...we/2019/result

Tosiaan tänään piti olla Belgiassa useampiakin kisoja, joissa mm. Vainionpään molempien sisarusten piti ajaa, mutta voimakkaiden myrskytuulien vuoksi on ainakin neljä kisaa peruttu.

----------


## callahan

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006030997.html

Pyöräilyn maailmanmestari Kelly Catlin on kuollut 23-vuotiaana.

----------


## OJ

Tossa Ooike kermiksessä oli näkojään myos Antonia Grondahl viivalla ja ajoi 14. sijalle.

----------


## FatBrolin

Aika nostella ketjua, nimittäin Veeti Vainio ajaa parhaillaan Etelä-Koreassa etappikisan voitosta. Vainio tällä hetkellä siis GC:n kärjessä samalla ajalla jenkkijunnun kanssa. Yksi etappi jäljellä, joten huomenna ratkotaan sitten todennäköisesti bonus sekunneilla kisan voittaja. Jokatapauksessa kerrassaan hieno veto jo tähän mennessä  :Cool: 



Muutama noista hollantilaista on siirtymässä Jumbo-Visman uuteen U23-joukkueeseen, joten tasokin täällä on vähintään kohtuullinen. Laskin että joku kahdeksan UCI-kisan voittoa noilla muilla kuskeilla yhteensä. Go Veeti!

Tuloksia voi selailla täältä : https://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=...&k=stages&e=04

----------


## FatBrolin

Kokonaiskisan voittohan sieltä tulla napsahti! On kyllä kova.

----------


## kukavaa

Helvetin kova, peukkua ja hauista.

----------


## Laroute

Huippu veto Veetiltä. Saas nähdä kauanko menee, kun Veeti saa foorumille oman ketjun ammattilaisena.

----------


## häggens

Onnea. Parasta tukea näille nuorille on Fincycling-kannatusjäsenyys. Saa ulkorenkaan hinnalla (vapaavalintainen) olla mukana hankkimassa ITSELLEEN iloa, kun saadaan Suomeen lisää ammattilaisia, joita seurata.

----------


## Warlord

Hieno suoritus!

----------


## Sanna04

Listataanpas näin vuoden alkuun tämän vuoden suomalaisia ulkomailla:

*prot*

Henttala Joonas - Team Novo Nordisk
Hänninen Jaakko - AG2R La Mondiale

Henttala Lotta - Trek Segafredo

_semiprot_

Juntunen Antti-Jussi - Tartu 2024 - Baltic Chain Development Team
Peltonen Ukko - Tartu 2024 - Baltic Chain Development Team
Pietikäinen Sauli - AC Bisontine
Vainionpää Oskari - DaVo United

Ahtosalo Anniina - Team RYTGER powered by Cykeltøj-Online.dk
Gröndahl Antonia - Isorex NoAqua Ladies Cycling Team
Kangas Minna-Maria - Restore Cycling Ladies
Puskala Viivi - Restore Cycling Ladies
Saarelainen Sari - Cogeas-Mettler Pro Cycling Team
Sarlin Eeva - Multum Accountants - LSK Ladies CT
Sten Ida - Restore Cycling Ladies
Vainionpää Laura - S-Bikes Bodhi Cycling Team

*********

Lisätkää listaan ketä puuttu. Ajaako Joni Kanerva tänä vuonna jossain?

----------


## FatBrolin

Semipro listaan voi lisätä Veeti Vainio - CCB Racing https://www.instagram.com/p/B7TSQ6zl...=133o94mfl106i Näillä näkymin huhtikuun puolella Joe Martin Stage Racesta alkaa Veetin jenkkikiertue.

----------


## Firlefanz

Veeti Vainio on aivan varmasti seurattavan arvoinen junnu maailmalla, mutta nipottaisin ja samalla uteliaana ihmettelisin sen verran että eihän tämä CCB ollut Continental-tason joukkue viime kaudella eikä näyttäisi olevan tälläkään kaudella. (Vuonna 2018 kylläkin, silloin nimellä CCB Foundation - Sicleri.) 

Eihän asialla liene suurempaa merkitystä käytännön kannalta eli siinä minkälaisia kisoja joukkue ja Veeti sen mukana pääsee ajamaan. Besserwisserinä huomauttaisin (jos olisin asiasta ihan varma) että määritelmän mukaisesti semiproksi kutsutaan vasta Conti-tason joukkueiden ajajia?

Ja tärkeintähän on että Veetin kannalta ratkaisu on yhtä hyvä tai kenties parempikin kuin joku keskieurooppalainen joukkue.

Mutta kohtalaisen nopeastihan asiat ovat edenneet, sillä ainakin lokakuun lopussa julkaistussa haastattelussa Veeti vasta toivoo pääsevänsä ajamaan kisoja ulkomaille muutenkin kuin Suomen U23-joukkueen mukavana ja kertoo että tarttuisi oitis tarjoukseen ajaa jossakin ranskalaisessa joukkueessa: https://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyor...auhdikas-vuosi

Sama juttu ansiokkaasti käännettynä: https://fcu2319.wordpress.com/2019/1...-veeti-vainio/

----------


## FatBrolin

Ei ole joo, mutta pääsevät ajamaan jenkeissä ihan hyviä kisoja. Parempi tämäkin, kuin jäädä ajamaan pelkästään kotimaan kisoja. Veetin itsensä mukaan UCI-startteja pitäisi tulla joku 8-10, siinä on yli tuplat siihen, mitä alunperin oli tulossa.

Ja kiitos mainostuksesta, nuo molemmat jutut on minun kirjoittamia!  :Hymy:

----------


## TPP

Valtteri Bottas:

https://www.instagram.com/p/B74kBlFCxG_/

----------


## josku

> Valtteri Bottas:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B74kBlFCxG_/



Semipro

----------


## Laroute

Hienosti tuo Bottas tuo kuitenkin maantiepyöräilyä esille. Tuntuu siltä, että Suomen mediat valitettavasti seuraavat Bottaksen pyöräilyä enemmän kuin Jaakko Hännisen. Kaikki näkyvyys kuitenkin hyvää pyöräilylle, varsinkin kun moottorimieskin ajelee sukkiksissa.

----------


## häggens

Hyvinkääläinen Veeti Vainio, 18, pääsi amerikkalaiseen säätiöpohjaiseen pyöräilytalliin, jossa on velvollisuus myös opiskella. Tarjolla on myös kursseja huippuyliopisto Harvardissa.

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-200000...f4fef942c811fb

----------


## Esa S

Jesse Uusiperhe aloitti ASFRA Racing tiimissä, mutta ei ehtinyt ennen koronaa ajamaan yhtään kisaa. Mutta siis semipro listalle.

----------


## Sanna04

Leevi Kerviselle merkittävä sopimus Jumbo Visma -Academyn nuorten joukkueeseen

Akilles Green Teamin ja U19-maajoukkueen Fincyclingin 17- vuotias  ajaja, Leevi Kervinen otti tänä kesänä ison kehitysloikan nousemalla  U19-ikäluokan parhaaksi ajajaksi Suomessa.  Kervinen ajoi tasapäisesti  maan parhaiden eliittiajajien kanssa, pystyen voittamaan muun muassa  Rosendahl GP:n. Kuin kiitokseksi hyvin menneestä kaudesta Leevi Kervinen  teki tällä viikolla merkittävän sopimuksen Jumbo Visma World Tour  tallin Academy-joukkueen alla toimivaan nuorten joukkueeseen Willebrord  Wil Vooruitin kanssa. Kervinen jatkaa kotimaassa ja osin  kansainvälisesti Akilles Green Teamin vahvuudessa.

 Willebrord on  tullut tunnetuksi nuorten ajajien kehittäjänä. Joukkueen avainhenkilöt  ovat auttaneet World Tourille useita nuoria ajajia, esimerkiksi Ian  Stannardin, Thomas de Gendtin, Mattew Haymanin, Nikki Terpstran, ja  Sebastian Langeveldin sekä useita continental-tason ammattilaisia.  Willebrord tulee vuoden 2021 alusta alkaen olemaan ainoa Jumbo Visma  Academyyn suoraan kytkeytyvä junioritiimi, mikä tarkoittaa merkittävää  tukea nuorten ajajien valmennuksen kaikissa vaiheissa. Jumbo Visma  Academy jakaa Willebrordille valmennustietoa, testimenetelmiä, väline-  ja ravinnetietoa.

 -Tämä on meille hieno sopimus. Leevi pääsee  eteenpäin urallaan ja osallistumaan lukuisiin UCI-kisoihin. Lisäksi hän  voi edelleen ajaa omissa kisoissamme Willebrordin ohjelman sen  salliessa. Leevi Kervisen sopimus on erinomainen esimerkki Akilles Green  Teamin valmiudesta auttaa nuoria lahjakkuuksia huipulle saakka.  Toivotamme Leeville onnea ja olemme samalla onnellisia tästä mainiosta  mahdollisuudesta. Samalla haluamme kiittää erityisesti Fincyclingia ja  sen johtajaa Juho Suikkaria tämän sopimuksen kätilöinnistä, sanoo  Akilles Green Teamin joukkueenjohtaja Ari Långsjö.

 -Olen  innoissani päästessäni tähän hyvään tiimiin kokeilemaan, riittävätkö  kyvyt Euroopan kovissa kilpailuissa. Toivotaan että korona ei enää sotke  ensi kautta, jotta tämä mahdollisuus ei kaadu siihen, sanoo Leevi  Kervinen itse
.
 Willebrord-kontaktin syntymisestä suuri ansio  kuuluu Fincyclingin johtajalle Juho Suikkarille, joka tekee arvokasta  työtä suomalaisten nuorten ajajien kehittämiseksi:
 -Leevi  vakuutti tekemisellään ja asenteellaan hollantilaisjoukkueen. Olemme  iloisia, että olemme saaneet olla auttamassa häntä. Leevin pääsy  hollantilaisjoukkueeseen, Veeti Vainion kokonaiskilpailun voitto Korean  etappikilpailussa 2019 ja Jaakko Hännisen taival Fincyclingin kanssa  kohti tulevaa MM-mitalia ja ammattilaisuutta ovat hienoja esimerkkejä  muille nuorille. Kun jaksaa tehdä pitkäjänteisesti töitä kaikki on  mahdollista, toteaa Suikkari.

 Leevi Kervisen päätöksenteon tukena  olivat myös Kervisen henkilökohtainen valmentaja Esa Skyttä ja Akilles  Green Teamin kansainvälisestä koordinaatiosta vastaava Kjell Carlström.

Kervisen kauden parhaita tuloksia olivat: 
 -Avoimen Viron kortteliajon mestaruuskilpailun voitto U19-sarjassa 
 -Suomen mestaruus kortteliajojen pronssia U19-sarjassa
 -Joukkue aika-ajon Suomen mestaruus hopeaa Elite-sarjassa
 -Aika-ajon Suomen mestaruus kultaa U19-sarjassa
 -Maantieajon Suomen mestaruus hopeaa U19-sarjassa
 -Kankaanpään syysetapit kokonaiskilpailun sijoitus 3. ja yksi etappivoitto Elite-sarjassa
 -Rosendahl GP voitto Elite-sarjassa.
 -Suomen Skoda CUP sijoitus kolmas Elite-sarjassa.

Fincycling perustettiin syksyllä 2013 tavoitteenaan tarjota  suomalaisille junioripyöräilijöille mahdollisuuksia nousta kohti  maailman huippua mm. kansainvälisten kilpailuiden ja
 luotujen verkostojen kautta.

 Porvoon Akilles on suomalaisen pyöräilyn legendaarinen seura,  joka on tuottanut kymmenittäin suomalaisia huippuajajia. Seura  keskittyy valmentamaan ja kasvattamaan nuoria ajajia aina  ammattilaisuuteen saakka. Akilles Green Team yhdistää ilmastonmuutoksen  vastaisen taistelun ja kilpapyöräilyn, ajaen teeman ”Racing For The  Future” alla. Pyöräilylupausten, hienon lajin ja koko maapallon  puolesta.

----------


## UKP

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...da/2021/result

Anniina Ahtosalo voittoon Italiassa!

----------


## FatBrolin

CCB:n poijjaat Veeti Vainio ja Jaakko Sillankorva starttaavat sunnuntaina kovatasoisessa U23-kilpailussa (Trofeo Piva) Italiassa.

----------


## FatBrolin

Sunnuntaina ajettavassa Trofeo Citta di Vendemianossa (1.2U) piti olla taas CCB:n Vainolla höystettynä mukana, mutta kun käytännössä koko joukkue on sairaana, niin startti jää näin ollen tekemättä. Kovin harmillista, koska ei näitä tämän tason kisoja ikinä liikaa ole ajettavaksi.

----------


## FatBrolin

Anniina Ahtosalo -> Uno-X https://twitter.com/UnoXteam/status/1410478108025688070

----------


## Firlefanz

Hieno uutinen! Uno-X:n takana on vahva yritys ja sen pyöräilylle sydämensä menettänyt omistaja, jolla on suuret suunnitelmat niin miesten kuin naisten joukkueen tulevaisuutta ajatellen. Naisten pitäisi ajaa ykköstasolla jo ensi vuonna ja miesten ehkä jo 2023.

 Lisäksi julkituotuna politiikkana on naisten ja miesten tasa-arvo, mikä tarkoittaa sitäkin että naisajajille maksetaan sama liksa kuin miehillekin. Nuorelle ajajalle tietenkin tärkeintä on se että pääsee ajamaan kovia kisoja hyvässä joukkueessa ja saa kaikki mahdollisuudet kehittymiseen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tanskaksi (jota ehkä vähän takkuillen tavaa, mutta onhan meillä käännöskoneita): https://www.feltet.dk/nyheder/rytger..._til_ahtosalo/

(Voi olla ettei suora linkki toimi ja pitää mennä pääsivun kautta.)

----------


## Taimo M.

*Nuori suomalainen pyöräilijälupaus siirtyy Ranskaan – ”Urallani hyvä ja sopiva askel eteenpäin”*


http://www.sportti.com/uutinen.asp?CAT=4-5&ID=443643

----------


## maupa

Näköjään Joonas Henttala on mukana Puolan ympäriajossa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ensiksi pois alta se pieni tarpeeton korjaus ettei Joonas Henttala ole sen paremmin semipro kuin junnukaan. Team Novo Nordisk on UCI ProTeam.


Tour de Pologne antaa sivuillaan seuraavanlaisen joukkueen (jossa numerolla 999 ovat varamiehiä, jotka saa vaihtaa toisen ajajan tilalle muistaakseni vielä lähtöä edeltävänä päivänä):





> TEAM NOVO NORDISK TNN
> 201. PERON  Andrea
> 202. KUSZTOR Peter
> 203. HENTTALA Joonas
> 204. BRAND Sam
> 205. POLI Umberto
> 206. LOZANO RIBA David
> 207. KOPECKY Matyas
> 999. BEADLE Hamish
> ...




Novo Nordiskin sivulla Henttalan tilalla on hollantilainen ajaja:





> *Team Novo Nordisk at Tour de Pologne, 30th July – 5th August:
> *
> 
> Sam Brand (GBR, 31)
> Gerd de Keijzer (NED, 28)
> David Lozano (ESP, 33)
> Matyas Kopecky (CZ, 19)
> Peter Kusztor (HIN, 37)
> Andrea Peron (IT, 33)
> Umberto Poli (IT, 25)



https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/blog...ur-de-pologne/


Löytyy kolmaskin lista, joka on muuten samanlainen kuin Tour de Polognen mutta siinä de Keijzer on Kopeckyn paikalla.

Tour de Pologne alkaa ylihuomenna eli lauantaina, joten silloin viimeistään tiedämme missä mennään.

----------

